# bug report for Flamingo back country



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Plan your trip!!!!


What a great time of year to fish flamingo!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

bugs are modest now and will soon diminish... We're just now entering our dry season, when it pretty much quits raining. Once that happens the mosquito hatch rate drops way off (they need rainfall for their larvae to succeed). By the third week of November temperatures will have fallen a bit as well. As the previous poster noted -that's a great time for a Flamingo trip...


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

We just fished back in the creeks and didn't see one bug.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks to all for the information, looks like we'll be heading down in Nov.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Fished Flamingo 3 times in the past week and not a single bug bite. Yesterday we didn't even put on bug spray.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I camped on a chickee wednesday night. Bugs were very minimal through the night. When I woke up at sunrise, I looked out my tent window and there was at least 100 mosquitos hanging out on the screen. But they disappeared. I turned my thermocell on inside my tent, and they took off and never came back. I turned the thermocell off and went outside and they were gone. not a single bug bite all day. and there wasn't any wind at all, it was glass out.


----------

